# Fishing flea markets?



## akscuba (Jan 27, 2011)

Any popping up anytime soon down here? Alot of them during the winter in NJ but dont know if they happen down here.... would like to network with a few local anglers and pick up a few things.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Tomorrow and Sunday at the south Florida Fair Grounds in Palm Beach County.
On Belvedere Rd just east of 441.


----------



## akscuba (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Ill check it out!


----------

